# Which guitar should I buy?



## stevebrainerd (Mar 5, 2016)

Guys I want to buy an acoustic guitar which costs less than $200. So can anyone suggest me some guitars worth buying which costs less than $200.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I assume you are totally OK with buying used?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd risk anything that says the following:

Fender
Yamaha
Art and Luthrie
Simon and Patrick
Seagull


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Budda said:


> Art and Luthrie
> Simon and Patrick
> Seagull


I got an Art and Luthrie used for 200 and is a great guitar


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You won't get much that's worthwhile new for that amount, but the used market could reveal some gems. As others have indicated, look for the Godin family (Norman, Seagull, Art & Lutherie, Simon & Patrick), Yamaha, Fender, Tanglewood, and the like. Look for a solid top at least. At that price a case or gigbag will eat into your options too much so consider buying it aftermarket unless the seller gives it to you. Remember that electronics (pre-amp and pickup) doesn't mean it's better, and like the case option it'll eat into your quality for the money. Electronics in cheap guitars are usually crappy anyway, besides you can always install them aftermarket. Keep in mind that if the guitar is beat up it may be because it plays well and sounds good, so appearance might not be a simple sign of abuse but of great tone and playability.

Good luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## stevebrainerd (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks guys..


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Around here Art & Lutherie guitars appear for sale quite often on Kijiji . Usually they are not a lot of money , be at the ready to grab one.
They are well made , in Canada , out of mainly Canadian wood. 
I've seen the Ami model , a parlour sized small body acoustic sell for $100. Some times you will need to pay a little more than that but $200 is about average.
I've got one that I bought new , it's a great sounding little guitar , I keep it tuned to open D pretty much all the time , play a lot of slide / Elmore James kinda stuff on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2016)

There's quite a bit in your neighbourhood on kijiji.
http://www.kijiji.ca/b-guitar/gta-g...osest&address=M2J+1Z2&ll=43.776812,-79.352012


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Mooh norman is the name I couldn't remember!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Spend $30 more. You won't regret it.

One of the best cheap guitars I've ever played and I play Martin D-18.

https://www.long-mcquade.com/10359/Guitars/Acoustic/Yamaha/FG700MS_-_Spruce_Top_Matte_Finish.htm


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Kijiji alert, Art& Lutherie for 150 brand new guitar....http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/hamilton/brand-new-guitar/1146031499?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

I would be checking this out if it were closer. A 70's Epiphone FT-155 on local Kelowna e classified for $150.

These can be real gems. Best of luck with your quest.


----------

